
YouTube Music-Style Animation for Clickable Elements - soheil
https://github.com/soheil/RadialLayer
======
nemothekid
If you are looking for this on other platforms, this "style" is part of
Google's Material Design.

[https://www.google.com/design/spec/components/buttons.html](https://www.google.com/design/spec/components/buttons.html)
(Scroll down to buttons in motion)

